# The Tricking thread!



## Zei (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes, I consider tricking a sport. For those of you wandering what tricking is here's a definition...



Wikipedia said:


> Tricking (short for "martial arts tricking") is the informal name of a relatively new underground alternative sport movement which combines martial arts, gymnastics, and other activities to create an "aesthetic blend of flips, kicks, and twists." Tricking incorporates a variety of moves from different arts, such as flips from gymnastics, 540 kick from Taekwondo, butterfly twist from Wushu and double leg from Capoeira. Tricking is recognizable by its flashy kicks, complex flips and twists, and its highly stylized movements which separate it from other arts. An individual who practises tricking is typically referred to as a "trickster" or "tricker".



Now, for some videos, because that's the best way to describe it:






I myself am a relatively new tricker (only about 9 months) but it's amazing fun. Now watch and discuss!


----------



## Randy (Jun 3, 2011)

Reminds me a lot of straight Capoeira. Cool shit. I can do more flipping/acrobatic maneuvers than the average Joe but I've never had the level of athleticism or coordination to pull off this kinda stuff.


----------



## Zei (Jun 3, 2011)

Randy said:


> Reminds me a lot of straight Capoeira. Cool shit. I can do more flipping/acrobatic maneuvers than the average Joe but I've never had the level of athleticism or coordination to pull off this kinda stuff.



Yeah, there are a lot of moves pulled straight from Capoeira (like the Raiz or Gumbi as well as some others... I don't know the Portuguese names haha ). It just takes a lot of practice. The guy in the first vid, Vellu, has only been doing it 6-7 years now and he's already better than those that have been doing it twice as long.


----------



## jeremyb (Jun 3, 2011)

It's impressive but it's more modern dance than martial art, it certainly wouldn't be effective as the latter!


----------



## Zei (Jun 3, 2011)

jeremyb said:


> It's impressive but it's more modern dance than martial art, it certainly wouldn't be effective as the latter!



Oh yeah, I would NEVER use this stuff in a fight unless the guy telegraphed like a mofo. And I don't know anyone that would


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 3, 2011)

Randy said:


> Reminds me a lot of straight Capoeira. Cool shit. I can do more flipping/acrobatic maneuvers than the average Joe but I've never had the level of athleticism or coordination to pull off this kinda stuff.



This was my first thought too. This kind of stuff is sick!


----------



## Solodini (Jun 8, 2011)

Reminds me of Tekken


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 8, 2011)

Solodini said:


> Reminds me of Tekken



beat me to it


----------



## niffnoff (Jun 8, 2011)

...Reminds me of some kind of ninja shit, just expecting a backflip into some shadows... then from nowhere boot to the head.

This is pretty amazing to looking at the videos.


----------

